
Ropemaker Allows Attackers to Change Content of an Email–After It's Delivered - BrentOzar
https://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/ropemaker-change-content-email/
======
drtillberg
The article does not seem to explain the vulnerability, neither it's scope nor
limitations. For example, platform, mitigation techniques, all missing. This
seems like the sort of thing where, if those details were revealed, would
clearly be limited.

